
Beta of the YouTube of Podcasts - VictorAI7
https://www.lisny.com/
======
VictorAI7
Hi all, I’m building Lisny, a podcast app that focuses on podcasts discovery.
it’s in beta now.

Lisny have an easy to use interface and recommendations of episodes of
podcasts.

More info: [https://www.lisny.com/](https://www.lisny.com/)

Can you give a try and tell me your suggestion to improve it?

I will iterate on it (I'm full-time on Lisny). Thank's

